# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Giúp em vấn đề công tắc home trên mach 3

## firezen

Em là dân ngoại đạo mới tập tành máy cnc, mọi thứ hiện tại gọi là ổn , còn khâu cuối là gắn công tắc home , công tắc home em gắn ở cuối trình mỗi trục ( nôm na là cho trục của máy về 1 góc nào đó cho gọn khi đã chạy xong) em muốn hỏi là:
- Đang ở trong chương trình thì làm thế nào để điều khiển máy nó về điểm home mà mình gán công tắc hành trình ở các trục đó
- Tạo lệnh gì ở cuối code để máy nhấc trục Z về home trước rồi trở về home của trục X và Y sau ( tức là máy chạy xong sẽ lại tự thu về 1 góc cho gọn )
Em dân không chuyển nên em cứ gán home là điểm em đặt 3 công tắc ở 3 trục cho nó về công tắc đó rồi dừng lại chứ không phải là điểm gốc tọa độ X0 Y0 Z0 nhé

----------


## Mạch Việt

Mach3 thì bạn cài đặt cảm biến Home cho từng trục, nếu muốn về Home thì ấn vào nút "Ref All Home" cạnh mấy nút ZeroX, ZeroY,... để về home, còn cuối chương trình mà bạn muốn về home thì nó là lệnh G28.

----------

suu_tam

----------


## binhminh_12

> Em là dân ngoại đạo mới tập tành máy cnc, mọi thứ hiện tại gọi là ổn , còn khâu cuối là gắn công tắc home , công tắc home em gắn ở cuối trình mỗi trục ( nôm na là cho trục của máy về 1 góc nào đó cho gọn khi đã chạy xong) em muốn hỏi là:
> - Đang ở trong chương trình thì làm thế nào để điều khiển máy nó về điểm home mà mình gán công tắc hành trình ở các trục đó
> - Tạo lệnh gì ở cuối code để máy nhấc trục Z về home trước rồi trở về home của trục X và Y sau ( tức là máy chạy xong sẽ lại tự thu về 1 góc cho gọn )
> Em dân không chuyển nên em cứ gán home là điểm em đặt 3 công tắc ở 3 trục cho nó về công tắc đó rồi dừng lại chứ không phải là điểm gốc tọa độ X0 Y0 Z0 nhé


Công tác hành trình để xác định gốc tọa đọ của máy nên khi gắn công tắc hành trình cần chú ý chiều của các trục nhé,khi về home nó luân đi về chiều dương của các trục và tuân theo tọa độ decac muấn xác định chiều các trục bác goole quy tác bàn tay phải rồi gắn công tác hành trình mới đúng góc cần gắn
Còn trong chương trình bác muấn về điểm hôm thì cuối chương trình trước M30 bác thêm dòng lệnh

G0G91G28Z0 (Trục Z về hôme)
G0G91G28 x0 Y0 (trục X,Y về home)
M30
muấn từng trục 1 thì bác làm giống trục Z về home

----------


## binhminh_12

Công tác hành trình để xác định gốc tọa đọ của máy nên khi gắn công tắc hành trình cần chú ý chiều của các trục nhé,khi về home nó luân đi về chiều dương của các trục và tuân theo tọa độ decac muấn xác định chiều các trục bác goole quy tác bàn tay phải rồi gắn công tác hành trình mới đúng góc cần gắn
Còn trong chương trình bác muấn về điểm hôm thì cuối chương trình trước M30 bác thêm dòng lệnh

G0G91G28Z0 (Trục Z về hôme)
G0G91G28 x0 Y0 (trục X,Y về home)
M30
muấn từng trục 1 thì bác làm giống trục Z về home

----------


## telephonica

các bác  cho hỏi nếu mắc home vs limit thì công tắc hành trình dùng NC hay NO ạ ? tìm trên mạng thấy mắc nối tiếp limit 
như này thì NO hay NC ?

----------


## nnk

> các bác  cho hỏi nếu mắc home vs limit thì công tắc hành trình dùng NC hay NO ạ ? tìm trên mạng thấy mắc nối tiếp limit 
> như này thì NO hay NC ?


đấu nối tiếp thì NC nhe, NO nối tiếp không có tac dụng gì hết

----------

telephonica

----------


## suu_tam

Cho em hỏi trên phần mềm nó không có soft limit hay sao mà phải lắp công tắc limit thế ạ?

----------


## kzam

Đến đoạn này em cũng bí rồi ạ, công tắc này điện bao nhiêu mà em tìm trên thị trường ko có loại 12-25 VDC cả mấy bác à.

----------


## CKD

> Đến đoạn này em cũng bí rồi ạ, công tắc này điện bao nhiêu mà em tìm trên thị trường ko có loại 12-25 VDC cả mấy bác à.


Công tắc như mấy cái hình trên thì đâu có phân biệt 12 hay 24V đâu bác.

----------

kzam

----------


## hatien

> Công tác hành trình để xác định gốc tọa đọ của máy nên khi gắn công tắc hành trình cần chú ý chiều của các trục nhé,khi về home nó luân đi về chiều dương của các trục và tuân theo tọa độ decac muấn xác định chiều các trục bác goole quy tác bàn tay phải rồi gắn công tác hành trình mới đúng góc cần gắn
> Còn trong chương trình bác muấn về điểm hôm thì cuối chương trình trước M30 bác thêm dòng lệnh
> 
> G0G91G28Z0 (Trục Z về hôme)
> G0G91G28 x0 Y0 (trục X,Y về home)
> M30
> muấn từng trục 1 thì bác làm giống trục Z về home


gắn công tắc home gắn góc nào cũng đc tùy thích nhé bác mach3 có phần chọn chiều về home cho từng trục theo ý mình

----------

